# John Deere D140 Drive Belt



## basicbare (Sep 9, 2013)

Recently got a metal wire tangled in the mower blades. Managed to get that out, but the result was that the drive belt has slipped off the pulley that's above the transmission. I can almost re-seat it on the pulley, but there's a heavy metal pin that's preventing that. (Just doing its job, as it seems to be there to keep the belt from riding off the pulley.)

I'e tried everything I can thing of, short of dismantling the rear end of the tractor, to re-seat the belt. Any advice, tips, secret wisdom, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Alan


----------

